

SAAS Marketing Help/Opinion - amac

I need some help and opinion from folks who either run or use SAAS&#x2F;Web based Marketing applications.<p>Being relatively new (circa one year) to Digital Marketing, I&#x27;m still learning the ropes and as such, I&#x27;ve created a service called Octopus (octopus.org) to help myself and marketers. The goal of the service, with the help of other Marketers&#x2F;Developers, is to list Marketing apps as well as make them searchable and discover-able.<p>I&#x27;d appreciate your thoughts on the site and whether you think it would be useful.
======
domaniac
I like the idea. I find it hard looking for trustworthy reviews of marketing
apps. If there was one site which i could trust, then i would definitely find
myself coming back for more.

That said, there is only one app being reviewed on the site - the site itself.
Maybe you could first seed some content yourself and post reviews of apps you
use.

Instead of this being a community driven review site i would prefer reviews
from a single person or a small team with public profiles. For any marketing
app you will find a 1000 fake online reviews. If you can trust into your site,
there is a good opportunity here.

------
ph4
As a direct marketer I could see this being useful, but it's hard to get a
feel for it when the site is pretty much bare now - get some content up. I
would think that you'd do pretty well in organic search results for things
like "<app name> reviews" (which I search all the time, and never find
anything good).

------
amac
Thanks for the replies guys and those who emailed. Working hard to make this
service better.

